# Dark, cheap substrate that's not Black Diamond blasting media?



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

Tahitian Moon Sand. 

Look in the local rock yards for whatever gravel you might like, then test for GH, KH, pH or TDS problems. 

Pebbletek makes a line of products that are added to the inside of swimming pools to make them different colors. The materials are mostly a very high density quartz, completely neutral and aquarium safe. Some of these include sea shells (do not use that series) Find these from swimming pool contractors. 

There used to be a line of products for sports fields that had a very dark grey that almost looked black under water. Soil Master Select was one, but it is not being made any more. Turface is a similar material, but I do not know if there is a black or charcoal color. I do not even know if it is still on the market. However, check out stores that sell to contractors and maintenance people of sports fields, golf courses and irrigation wholesalers. These materials are lighter than sand, have high CEC, and usually remove the KH from the water. 

Turface is still availalble, but the darkest is a medium reddish-brown, you would have to find some and look at it darkend (wet) to see if it is dark enough for you. 

Eco Complete


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

what zip code?


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

98444


----------



## somewhatshocked (Aug 8, 2011)

What about crushed black lava rock?


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

That would be fantastic. Would it work as a good dirt cap?


----------



## Hoppy (Dec 24, 2005)

At least some farm supply stores sell blasting media, and there are other brands than Black Diamond, but still the same material. Is that area a big farming area?


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Yea, it is. I'll have to check out a couple farm places then.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi shrimpedout,

Reprinted for GSAS 'airstone' (GSAS e-mail chat)



> Search for "Black Silicon Carbide"
> Kevin of A Place for Pets is sourcing it locally.
> -Paul


I would call first prior to making the trip to Burien to confirm it is in stock.

BTW, Waylon Pon, well know shrimp breeder from San Francisco is our next guest speaker at the next GSAS.org meeting.


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

Well my search has been a complete failure. A few places and the closest I came was at harbor freight which didn't have the right stuff and what they did have was super expensive

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## shrimpedout (Sep 14, 2012)

I wish petco sand wasn't so darn expensive. It's perfect.

---
Get shrimped out!


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi shrimpedout,

Maybe this will help!
http://www.substratesource.com/index.php?p=item&c=s&i=41


----------



## Diana (Jan 14, 2010)

A swimming pool contractor may be able to get you a source for pebbletec product line. 
here is one swimming pool contractor that came up when I googled your zip code. 
http://www.iarbiz.com/IiXPz1nSbMk=

Here is Pebbletec:
http://www.pebbletec.com/products/pebble-tec?color=jet-black

This is a quartz very fine gravel (almost a coarse sand) that is aquarium safe. Simply avoid the colors with sea shells in them.


----------



## Seattle_Aquarist (Jun 15, 2008)

Hi shrimpedout,

I contacted one of our GSAS members; this is the post he put up on 'airstone' in July of last year about crushed quartz available locally. He likes the #2/12 sand.

Good hunting!

-roy


----------



## Bandit1200 (Dec 11, 2010)

After a bit of googling I came up with this, not too far away from your zip depending on where about you are in that area. I don't have a clue as to size of the grit, availability, or price but this place has the coal slag listed on their abrasive list. You might try and give them a call if you haven't already found something that you can work with.

http://unitedwesternsupply.net/abrasive-products


----------

